# Meat Rabbits



## 77Herford (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, I'm considering getting a few Rabbits for small scale meat production.  I can't stand Red eye'd Rabbits so the NZ and California is out of the question.  What are other good breeds out there for feed to production ratios.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 6, 2011)

I highly recommend the American Blue rabbit. Not only do they out perform both NZW and Calis, but they have great personalities. American Blues were the original meat rabbit back at the start of the 1900's, but were replaced by the NZW. They are also on the "critical" list by the ARBA, so the more breeders the better.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm considering getting a few Rabbits for small scale meat production.  I can't stand Red eye'd Rabbits so the NZ and California is out of the question.  What are other good breeds out there for feed to production ratios.


What's this with red eyes?  I understand likes and dislikes but first time I've heard this.  Just curious.

K


----------



## secuono (Dec 6, 2011)

Red eyes make them look evil or possessed. That is why my fiance hates them, not the OP, btw. 

I hate when people suggest a rare breed. But then again they never say cheap stock or easy to find...

I don't think there is a Am Blue in VA for a decent price, if there was, I'd get a doe for my spare cage, lol!




What about Silver Fox? They are also on the rare side and one of the original meat breeds[65% meat to bone], but easier to find, sometimes cheaper.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> Red eyes make them look evil or possessed. That is why my fiance hates them, not the OP, btw.
> 
> I hate when people suggest a rare breed. But then again they never say cheap stock or easy to find...
> 
> ...


They don't look evil.  Not with a face like that connected to those red eyes.  But understand completely.  Some people think blues on an animal is evil.  To each is own.  

I think your suggestion of Silver Fox is excellent.  But again, not many out there either.  Some on this forum still can't find a decent Silver Fox.  

So it might just take some digging to get what you want.  

77, you seem to be able to find all the animals you want (just read your journal).  You will be able to find the meat rabbits you want.  

Good Luck.  

K


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 6, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> I hate when people suggest a rare breed. But then again they never say cheap stock or easy to find...
> 
> I don't think there is a Am Blue in VA for a decent price, if there was, I'd get a doe for my spare cage, lol!


Well, I guess it's based upon location. There's not a better purebred meat rabbit in existence than the American. And they're not that far off in price than a high quality NZW, Cali, etc. You can get NZW's cheap, but sometimes you get what you pay for. In AZ, a true NZW for instance is nearly impossible to find. Most people pass off 8 pound does as pure NZW's. If you have an 11 pound NZ they think it's a freak of nature, when your does should be that size.

And Silver Fox here are about the same price as Americans, but harder to find in my opinion. I don't know of any breeders around me. Location is the factor.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 6, 2011)

Having trouble finding any of those breeds.  Wondering if just some captured wild ones wouldn't do better.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 6, 2011)

I found some Satin's available not too far away.  I looked them up and they seem like a good fit.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 6, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Having trouble finding any of those breeds.  Wondering if just some captured wild ones wouldn't do better.


Not a good idea on the wild ones.

If you can't find those, you can move to a whole new group. Standard Rex, Satins, Champagne D'Argents, American Chinchilla or even French Lops will work. Can you find any of these or mixes therein?


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 6, 2011)

I guess Champagne's it is.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 6, 2011)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look kinda like "The Rock".


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 6, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> I guess Champagne's it is.


Good choice. They are great meat rabbits. In my opinion, they are easily in the top 5.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 6, 2011)

I adore my Champagnes. When we finally decided to settle on two *main* breeds, my pick was the Champagne D'Argent, my DH picked Giant Chinchillas.  Both breeds have one of the best temperaments we have come across, have good growout rates and were meaty enough for our little homestead... and we wont go "color crazy" like I did with the Satins.  My experience with Satins is that you tend to get more spaztic rabbits and they are more tempermental.  We had some nice ones, but the majority, from all different bloodlines, were kinda crazy.  I really wasn't sad to see the last one go... but that is just me.


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Dec 9, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm considering getting a few Rabbits for small scale meat production.  I can't stand Red eye'd Rabbits so the NZ and California is out of the question.  What are other good breeds out there for feed to production ratios.


The red eyes are exactly why I DO want them. I can process any cow, pig, chicken, goat in the world, but when it comes to some cute bunny I cannot bring myself to kill it, except for the demonic looking red eye rabbit.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 9, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you ask that.  One of the reasons I choose the FW is they are only cute for about 5 days......  then they are just white rabbits with pink eyes that eat food.
the only ones I am personal with  "kind-of" are the breeding stock.  My preferance is to butcher rabbits that all look alike and are just blocks of meat.  So.....  my choice works for me in many ways. So in the long run,  LOLOL  I choose to eat the uglier rabbits.  And yes, I know that is not PC.  But, it is what works for me.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 9, 2011)

I ended up getting NZ's.  Didn't know there were more colors so these aren't white but I know theres a chance of that in the kits.

Not to mention the 1 Dwarf my wife had to have, its so tiny.  Its still a baby really but at least its eating alfalfa.


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 9, 2011)

you could do satins as well


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 9, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> I ended up getting NZ's.  Didn't know there were more colors so these aren't white but I know theres a chance of that in the kits.


Very cool. Enjoy!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 10, 2011)

Citylife said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the NON PC explanation.  Understand it completely.  And the best concept is, you do what works for you and get the job done.  

K


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok the Male is in with the Orange doe.  The Grey was already with a buck, she was a bit more expensive.


----------



## Genipher (Dec 12, 2011)

It is interesting how different breeds are in different areas. Where I'm at I found Silver Foxes and LOTS of Rexes. I had a Champagne at one point but couldn't find a mate for him...

I'm still new at raising rabbits and am not sure if the bloodlines of the Silver Foxes we own are "good" or not. They work for our family, though.

I can see how the red-eyed "evil" rabbits could be easier to kill...


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 26, 2011)

My family cracks me up, got a D'Argent doe for Christmas.  :/


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 26, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> My family cracks me up, got a D'Argent doe for Christmas.  :/


Congratulations!  I guess family wants you to be into rabbits.  Especially the meat kind.  

K


----------

